# An alternative forum to move to



## Chaosmasterdelta (Dec 19, 2022)

There is a furry forum that is similar to faf that is an option for moving to. It currently has very little to no activity, but that might change if enough faf members move to it. Check it out and see if you would like it there.

Link:  https://phoenix.corvidae.org/


----------



## redhusky (Dec 19, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> There is a furry forum that is similar to faf that is an option for moving to. It currently has very little to no activity, but that might change if enough faf members move to it. Check it out and see if you would like it there.
> 
> Link:  https://phoenix.corvidae.org/


Thank you for sharing! Do you know if the mods for it are still active?


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Dec 19, 2022)

redhusky said:


> Thank you for sharing! Do you know if the mods for it are still active?


I dont know but I can ask.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 19, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> I dont know but I can ask.


try ours https://furfaction.boards.net/


----------



## redhusky (Dec 19, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> I dont know but I can ask.


Not a good sign!  
Who's running it then!?


----------



## Some Sergal (Dec 19, 2022)

FurryPile is also a good option, being almost exactly the same as this place, just with far less activity. It's slow, but a familiar feel for those looking to start a reunion of sorts. The site owners are no longer around (nor are hardly any moderators most of the time), but there's a handful of people who use it. People have thrown out plenty of options thus far between this and other threads, so for the record, I'll slip that one in there as a possibility. I think I already mentioned it in a different thread, but seeing as this is more specific for Fur Affinity alternatives.


----------



## Hydro_ (Dec 19, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> try ours https://furfaction.boards.net/





			https://www.proboards.com/privacy
		

tbh will all the weird data they collect I prob wont use this site


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 19, 2022)

Most of the forums made without any thought are pretty unsafe as there is no name or backing or any security to protecting user information. Honestly wouldn’t even recomend joining for the memes or trolling. Be safe and keep your personal information safe.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 22, 2022)

redhusky said:


> Thank you for sharing! Do you know if the mods for it are still active?


The mods are still active when there's activity. I'm friends with literally all of them. If the place gets lively, they should be around.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 23, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> The mods are still *active when there's activity.* I'm friends with literally all of them. If the place gets lively, they should be around.


That's the best time to be active!


----------



## redhusky (Dec 23, 2022)

Also, if anyone wants a SFW alternative, you may consider Side 7's forum. It's an gallery that's been around +20 years. Although, I haven't used it in years so I don't know the mods temperament atm. https://www.side7.com/


----------



## CreachureComforts (Dec 23, 2022)

Hydro_ said:


> https://www.proboards.com/privacy
> 
> 
> tbh will all the weird data they collect I prob wont use this site


The info it says they collect is pretty standard and reasonable as far as I can tell. They can't collect device/IP type info that isn't already accessible, and you shouldn't be posting personal info you wouldn't want to share normally anyways.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 23, 2022)

CreachureComforts said:


> The info it says they collect is pretty standard and reasonable as far as I can tell. They can't collect device/IP type info that isn't already accessible anyways, and you shouldn't be posting personal info you wouldn't want to share normally anyways.


Kinda like investing. Don't invest money you are not willing to lose. And with your data, personal info, etc, don't post anything you wouldn't want other people knowing.


----------



## ToddVixelle (Dec 23, 2022)

I rather like https://furrypile.co.uk/


----------



## redhusky (Dec 23, 2022)

ToddVixelle said:


> I rather like https://furrypile.co.uk/


Someone else brought that place up elsewhere and it does look interesting. But I'm already settled in at https://furfaction.boards.net/ I was Tails Refuge was still around thought. T_T I think their wiki said they shut down in 2020.


----------



## furrypile (Dec 23, 2022)

redhusky said:


> Someone else brought that place up elsewhere and it does look interesting. But I'm already settled in at https://furfaction.boards.net/ I was Tails Refuge was still around thought. T_T I think their wiki said they shut down in 2020.


For the record Tails Refuge was started by a person we banned from FurryPile many years ago after we found out that a livechat feature they made for us was actually logging all our member's personal information and sending it to them.
I don't like badmouthing "competition" but you should be glad that they're shut down.


----------



## ToddVixelle (Dec 24, 2022)

furrypile said:


> For the record Tails Refuge was started by a person we banned from FurryPile many years ago after we found out that a livechat feature they made for us was actually logging all our member's personal information and sending it to them.
> I don't like badmouthing "competition" but you should be glad that they're shut down.


I'm not trying to be distasteful nor disrespectful, but if you are someone from FurryPile, or even just a fan, havin' an account called FurryPile, then proceeding to recruit, and or argue in their favor with said account, to me at least hurts their brand, it comes off as not great. Better to hear it from someone who likes the site, than someone who just wants a fight.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 24, 2022)

furrypile said:


> For the record Tails Refuge was started by a person we banned from FurryPile many years ago after we found out that a livechat feature they made for us was actually logging all our member's personal information and sending it to them.
> *I don't like badmouthing "competition" but you should be glad that they're shut down.*





ToddVixelle said:


> I'm not trying to be distasteful nor disrespectful, but if you are someone from FurryPile, or even just a fan, havin' an account called FurryPile, then proceeding to recruit, and or argue in their favor with said account, to me at least hurts their brand, it comes off as not great. Better to hear it from someone who likes the site, than someone who just wants a fight.


Yeah, what she said. Not cool. :/
This is like the worst thing you could do right now and doesn't make me want to sign up right now, at all.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 24, 2022)

redhusky said:


> Yeah, what she said. Not cool. :/
> This is like the worst thing you could do right now and doesn't make me want to sign up right now, at all.


Same, this certainly lessens what interest I had in checking out Furrypile


----------



## furrypile (Dec 24, 2022)

ToddVixelle said:


> I'm not trying to be distasteful nor disrespectful, but if you are someone from FurryPile, or even just a fan, havin' an account called FurryPile, then proceeding to recruit, and or argue in their favor with said account, to me at least hurts their brand, it comes off as not great. Better to hear it from someone who likes the site, than someone who just wants a fight.





redhusky said:


> Yeah, what she said. Not cool. :/
> This is like the worst thing you could do right now and doesn't make me want to sign up right now, at all.





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Same, this certainly lessens what interest I had in checking out Furrypile


Maybe it's because i'm still very tired but i'm not 100% certain i'm  understanding what @ToddVixelle was trying to say. I do however realize that me having said that about another community was in bad taste, even though it wasn't a lie. I shouldn't have done that. Would remove it but it's been quoted several times now so wouldn't make a difference. Just know I acknowledge the stupidity of that comment I made.


----------



## DesecratedFlame (Dec 24, 2022)

redhusky said:


> Yeah, what she said. Not cool. :/
> This is like the worst thing you could do right now and doesn't make me want to sign up right now, at all.


I would have guessed their account being named FurryPile and being less than a day old would have been an even larger red flag.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 24, 2022)

I think we should understand that @furrypile is likely from the forum site and is here to recruit us so to speak. I think it’s massively important to think what that could mean. One, I thought it was semi disrespectful that they would be coming now when we were still enjoying our last bit of faf to go do their thing. But on the other hand it shows passion and initiative. I know in my entire time here Dragoneer never talked to me except when he deleted my account, and one single message in dms about the deletion of this forum. As where furrypile has the passion and drive to actively come here and seek us out. They care which is evident through their actions and they will go out of their way to do so. While it seems in slightly poor taste the timing and in some i instabces  the way they are doing it. I think it’s important to remember they are not trying to be rude or impolite. They are doing their best and we as a dying forum are simply not in the best mindset to get that kind of information even though we may greatly appreciate the new site.

I for one will be making the migration at the begining of the year. It doesn’t hurt to check it out and honestly I was quite happy to have somebody reach out to me. I would love to see my family from faf over there with me.


----------



## Thrashy (Dec 24, 2022)

I can confirm that @furrypile is not a user just using that name, but someone legit from that forum. I've mentioned here on FaF, that I've had trouble unlocking my account, and they unlocked my account over there. Which a random user on the internet probably can't do ^^

I personally don't find it rude to let people on a dying forum know that they're welcome at another forum that's still active. I mean they basically just said that it exists and FaF users are welcome. 
I remember another forum that explicitly didn't want FaF users to be there xP


----------



## furrypile (Dec 24, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> I think we should understand that @furrypile is likely from the forum site and is here to recruit us so to speak. I think it’s massively important to think what that could mean. One, I thought it was semi disrespectful that they would be coming now when we were still enjoying our last bit of faf to go do their thing. But on the other hand it shows passion and initiative. I know in my entire time here Dragoneer never talked to me except when he deleted my account, and one single message in dms about the deletion of this forum. As where furrypile has the passion and drive to actively come here and seek us out. They care which is evident through their actions and they will go out of their way to do so. While it seems in slightly poor taste the timing and in some i instabces  the way they are doing it. I think it’s important to remember they are not trying to be rude or impolite. They are doing their best and we as a dying forum are simply not in the best mindset to get that kind of information even though we may greatly appreciate the new site.
> 
> I for one will be making the migration at the begining of the year. It doesn’t hurt to check it out and honestly I was quite happy to have somebody reach out to me. I would love to see my family from faf over there with me.


Thank you for the kind message.
I do understand that it is a bit direspectful to come advertise my own community, though I assure you that I only did so with the purest intentions. this forum (and FA as a whole) is a staple in the furry community and it's sad to see the forum part go. After running my own place for 15 years i'm well aware that not everyone who uses a forum is eager/willing to switch over to Discord. 
We had some people from Faf join us first and I figured i'd extend the invitation to all of you guys, while it might seem a bit in bad taste, it really is "now or never", once the forums go on read only I wouldn't have been able to invite you guys or even made you aware of our existence.

I also don't stand to gain anything from this. Forums ARE a dying breed whether we all here like to admit that or not, my community will also eventually die. I just want to keep the furry community as united as possible unitl that inevitably happens. 

We're looking forward to seeing you, and looking forward to your input into helping shape FP into something that people from Faf will also ejoy and call home!


Thrashy said:


> I can confirm that @furrypile is not a user just using that name, but someone legit from that forum. I've mentioned here on FaF, that I've had trouble unlocking my account, and they unlocked my account over there. Which a random user on the internet probably can't do ^^
> 
> I personally don't find it rude to let people on a dying forum know that they're welcome at another forum that's still active. I mean they basically just said that it exists and FaF users are welcome.
> I remember another forum that explicitly didn't want FaF users to be there xP


Yis. I am in fact the owner of FP and activated your account for you lol.

I can see how people find it rude or disrespectful, but there really wasn't any other way of doing this more tactfully/gracefully...


DesecratedFlame said:


> I would have guessed their account being named FurryPile and being less than a day old would have been an even larger red flag.


You're entitled to that opinion and I can see where you're coming from. Was originally going to sign in with my years old account but it seems to have vanished, so I made this one instead.


----------



## Some Sergal (Dec 24, 2022)

I KNEW that was you, Dopy.


----------



## furrypile (Dec 24, 2022)

Some Sergal said:


> I KNEW that was you, Dopy.


----------



## DesecratedFlame (Dec 24, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> I think we should understand that @furrypile is likely from the forum site and is here to recruit us so to speak. I think it’s massively important to think what that could mean. One, I thought it was semi disrespectful that they would be coming now when we were still enjoying our last bit of faf to go do their thing. But on the other hand it shows passion and initiative. I know in my entire time here Dragoneer never talked to me except when he deleted my account, and one single message in dms about the deletion of this forum. As where furrypile has the passion and drive to actively come here and seek us out. They care which is evident through their actions and they will go out of their way to do so. While it seems in slightly poor taste the timing and in some i instabces  the way they are doing it. I think it’s important to remember they are not trying to be rude or impolite. They are doing their best and we as a dying forum are simply not in the best mindset to get that kind of information even though we may greatly appreciate the new site.
> 
> I for one will be making the migration at the begining of the year. It doesn’t hurt to check it out and honestly I was quite happy to have somebody reach out to me. I would love to see my family from faf over there with me.


It honestly comes across more as greed, desperation to get the traffic (and ad revenue or clout) for themselves by trashing other sites, and generally just shameless self-promotion.


----------



## furrypile (Dec 24, 2022)

DesecratedFlame said:


> It honestly comes across more as greed, desperation to get the traffic (and ad revenue or clout) for themselves by trashing other sites, and generally just shameless self-promotion.


We don't run any ads, FP has never made me a single cent, everything on the forums has been paid for by myself and only myself for several years now.
If you think that me trying to get people from here to join Fp is done out of greed I don't know what to tell you, just seems like a negative way of looking at things in general.

I also don't have anything to gain by trashing a site that doesn't even exist anymore, I was simply stating a fact.


----------



## Eyleifr (Dec 24, 2022)

The admin personally invites you to another forum. If you see this as self-interest and a way of making money, just don't join.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 24, 2022)

furrypile said:


> I also don't have anything to gain by *trashing a site* that doesn't even exist anymore,* I was simply stating a fact.*


You already conceded doing so was a bad idea several times but you keep low key pressing the issue. The issue more about potential toxicity. If you're this bellicose now about something this minor how can a potential new user trust that they will be treated right, yes? Plus see how this opened the door other criticisms?

So let's do this. No one brings this up again and you don't say/imply anything negative about anyone, place, or thing past this line and we can start over, yes?

----------------------------------------------------------------

So, you're from "Furrypile", yes? I hear you've been around quite some time. Why should we join up when there is many other sites like: https://furfaction.boards.net/ ? What makes your forum so different from the rest? Like, what's it's "super special ability"?


----------



## furrypile (Dec 24, 2022)

redhusky said:


> You already conceded doing so was a bad idea several times but you keep low key pressing the issue. The issue more about potential toxicity. If you're this bellicose now about something this minor how can a potential new user trust that they will be treated right, yes? Plus see how this opened the door other criticisms?
> 
> So let's do this. No one brings this up again and you don't say/imply anything negative about anyone, place, or thing past this line and we can start over, yes?
> 
> ...


I can attempt. Keep in mind I'm not here to convince anyone that FP is the only valid answer, merely saying that it's an option.

So what makes us so different?

We've been around for 15 years, with no plans on going anywhere. So you can rest assured that we won't be posting a "hey we're moving to discord guys", ever.

Were I unable to continue running FP due to any reason what so ever there is already established staff set up who would take over the reigns.

Many of our staff members have also been around for many, many years and were voted in from the community itself, if we see the need to add more staff we do so by letting the community apply, not just chosen at will by myself.

We have a live chat feature that's right there on the forums, which you obviously don't need to use but many people seem to like it.

We allow both SFW and NSFW content, have subforums for artists, hobbies, roleplaying, etc etc.

This next thing is that FP is running on it's own server, not hosted by a free forum maker, who typically do not allow NSFW content.

We respect our users and their privacy, we do not collect data that we shouldn't be and allow things such as VPN's etc (as long as they're not used for ban evasion of course).

We constantly strive to turn the forums into a better place that everyone can enjoy, hence we encourage community suggestions for basically anything. (themes, plugin additions, new subforums, etc etc).

We're not in it for the money, we do not run advertisements (unless on rare occassions where the advertisements are related to someone from the community such as commissions etc). 

We have a gallery system that allows people to upload artwork (that they have the rights to of course).

I think that's about it.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 24, 2022)

furrypile said:


> I can attempt. Keep in mind I'm not here to convince anyone that FP is the only valid answer, merely saying that it's an option.
> 
> So what makes us so different?
> 
> ...


And one more, just one more but just as important in my book : able to change your own username's color

Color me impressed and interested

(No this comment was not sponsored or made from me held at DOX point lol)


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 24, 2022)

Yup love it there, almost more than here. The live chat is freaking awesome, the people are so nice, and the dark mode and name customization are nice touches as well


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Dec 25, 2022)

There's a dark mode? I need that.


----------



## Chomby (Dec 25, 2022)

You guys should join FurryPile. It's apparently not shit, so forget about whatever gripes you have and come join. You're on a sinking ship and it's your best bet if you want a forum with the most potential to stay afloat.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 25, 2022)

Whether I go to FurryPile is entirely dependent on how FurFaction turns out.  The issue is I already kind of made a promise to those running the latter and my ability to handle multiple forums at once is right around nil.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Whether I go to FurryPile is entirely dependent on how FurFaction turns out.  The issue is I already kind of made a promise to those running the latter and *my ability to handle multiple forums at once is right around nil.*


Same. I don't even like uploading to multiple galleries if I can help it.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Whether I go to FurryPile is entirely dependent on how FurFaction turns out.  The issue is I already kind of made a promise to those running the latter and my ability to handle multiple forums at once is right around nil.





redhusky said:


> Same. I don't even like uploading to multiple galleries if I can help it.


Same here. If FurFaction doesn't turn out, I'll be checking out other forums, but until then I'm not going to worry about it


----------



## ToddVixelle (Dec 25, 2022)

I really do think FurryPile is the way to go, it's very similar to FurAffinityForums, but has some nice extras like a live chat, I've tried FurFaction but it just feels old, on top of that I keep getting errors, for example when I click on 'read more' under announcement, I just get taken to ProBoard's Maintenance Mode page.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 25, 2022)

ToddVixelle said:


> I really do think FurryPile is the way to go, it's very similar to FurAffinityForums, but has some nice extras like a live chat, I've tried FurFaction but it just feels old, on top of that I keep getting errors, for example *when I click on 'read more' under announcement, I just get taken to ProBoard's Maintenance Mode page.*


Are you still getting that? I have not, and there has been some some updates since.


----------



## ToddVixelle (Dec 25, 2022)

redhusky said:


> Are you still getting that? I have not, and there has been some some updates since.


Yes and it's not the only one.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 25, 2022)

redhusky said:


> Are you still getting that? I have not, and there has been some some updates since.


I'm getting it too.

The reason you're not getting it is because you're on the forum's admin team.  I notice it specifically says "staff log in" on that maintenance page...


----------



## redhusky (Dec 25, 2022)

ToddVixelle said:


> Yes and it's not the only one.


No wait, I know what you mean. Yes, that's still an issue.


----------



## DesecratedFlame (Dec 26, 2022)

Why are so many of the account recommending FurryPile accounts that were started this month?

Super Sus.


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 26, 2022)

DesecratedFlame said:


> Why are so many of the account recommending FurryPile accounts that were started this month?
> 
> Super Sus.


Many new users arrived this month here in FAF, who would have known they are just closing right away? I am also not been on here for very long,… I will eventually settle in the one that is most functional and stable. And sorry @redhusky , but creating a thread to celebrate not being deleted in the first week isn’t really a good sign… not to mention that Furfaction is also still pretty barebone…

Furrypile in contrast not only runs the same software as FAF, but also has already survived for a good amount of time, even after the user base apparently died down significantly…


----------



## Pygmepatl (Dec 26, 2022)

I dunno, I'm a three year old account here and I'm kind of liking FurryPile as well. I'm still getting used to it, but so far so good! Would I recommend it as an alternative for when these forums go down? Yes.

There! Nothing suspicious about that! 

But if anyone is still suspicious, they can take a look at my forums history!


----------



## Chomby (Dec 26, 2022)

DesecratedFlame said:


> Why are so many of the account recommending FurryPile accounts that were started this month?
> 
> Super Sus.


I was an active user here for 2 years before I asked for my account to be deleted.
I only made a new account because of the news.
Many people here remember me. lol

If folks want to continue to shit on the only promising alternative though, that's fine.
Stay salty I guess. I'm not gonna spend the remaining week here arguing over stupid shit, even if that would be in the spirit of FAF.


----------



## DesecratedFlame (Dec 26, 2022)

FitzOblong said:


> Many new users arrived this month here in FAF, who would have known they are just closing right away? I am also not been on here for very long,… I will eventually settle in the one that is most functional and stable. And sorry @redhusky , but creating a thread to celebrate not being deleted in the first week isn’t really a good sign… not to mention that Furfaction is also still pretty barebone…
> 
> Furrypile in contrast not only runs the same software as FAF, but also has already survived for a good amount of time, even after the user base apparently died down significantly…


Or the people on FuryPile made a bunch of alt accounts to promote their own forums, which is where more and more of the evidence is starting to lead.



Chomby said:


> Stay salty I guess. I'm not gonna spend the remaining week here arguing over stupid shit, even if that would be in the spirit of FAF.


Don't confuse salty with cautious or suspicious. Of course not. That would hurt the viral marketing, right?


----------



## furrypile (Dec 26, 2022)

DesecratedFlame said:


> Or the people on FuryPile made a bunch of alt accounts to promote their own forums, which is where more and more of the evidence is starting to lead.
> 
> 
> Don't confuse salty with cautious or suspicious. Of course not. That would hurt the viral marketing, right?


You literally have several people here replying to you with accounts that are both old and new'ish, people who have more posts than just in FP related threads, yet you're still on this weird ass train of thought that this is some sort of marketing thing.

For crying out loud there's people here with accounts that are years old and 18K+ posts, if you think that's one of my alts then boy you must think i'm playing the longest game in existence.


I don't know how many times I need to say i'm not trying to convince anyone to join FP, on the other hand i'm also not going to tell people not to advocate for the forums on their own accord, that's entirely up to them.


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 26, 2022)

DesecratedFlame said:


> Or the people on FuryPile made a bunch of alt accounts to promote their own forums, which is where more and more of the evidence is starting to lead.
> 
> 
> Don't confuse salty with cautious or suspicious. Of course not. That would hurt the viral marketing, right?


You are free to believe what you want. You don’t have to go there, and honestly, it doesn’t really matter anyways. FAF days are counted no matter what… go where you want to afterwards.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 26, 2022)

FitzOblong said:


> *And sorry @redhusky , but creating a thread to celebrate not being deleted in the first week isn’t really a good sign… not to mention that Furfaction is also still pretty barebone…*


If being supportive of a user who put in a lot of effort into making and running the forum despite getting push back is a bad sign to you then do not take up divination any time soon. And for clarification, it was a well earned "Thank you for all your efforts" thread for her. I don't know how anyone could twist that it something bad but you managed it. And we all agreed we were not going to throw shade at other forums. *Don't be that guy!* And I know someone else is saying some not nice things but you can just ignore him. And certainly don't drag FurFaction into this. 

NOW, let's try this again. Don't make Papa Husky take off his belt!
----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Some Sergal (Dec 26, 2022)

Oh, damn, what have I missed? I will say that, for the record, I came here from FurryPile and do have a bias towards it, but I am not here to recruit. If someone asks for a forum to join as this one goes down, FurryPile is just by extension the one that I recommend, especially given how many people have already joined.

The real reason I joined was because when I first heard the news of this place closing down, I was curious, especially given that I was never a member here before, and had never visited. Honestly, when I came here, the heartbreak I saw and the sheer amount of emotion compelled me to join and come be a part of it, even if only for its last days. I came more or less just to vibe and watch, and maybe comment on a thread or two here and there should I have something relevant to say. Sometimes, someone will ask about forums to join, and so I chime in and mention FurryPile. Wouldn't we all mention the place we come from in the same situation? But I am no recruiter. If others from there want to come here and get serious about that, that's their business.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 26, 2022)

Some Sergal said:


> Oh, damn, what have I missed? I will say that, for the record, I came here from FurryPile and do have a bias towards it, but I am not here to recruit. If someone asks for a forum to join as this one goes down, FurryPile is just by extension the one that I recommend, especially given how many people have already joined.
> 
> The real reason I joined was because when I first heard the news of this place closing down, I was curious, especially given that I was never a member here before, and had never visited. Honestly, when I came here, the heartbreak I saw and the sheer amount of emotion compelled me to join and come be a part of it, even if only for its last days. I came more or less just to vibe and watch, and maybe comment on a thread or two here and there should I have something relevant to say. Sometimes, someone will ask about forums to join, and so I chime in and mention FurryPile. Wouldn't we all mention the place we come from in the same situation? But I am no recruiter. If others from there want to come here and get serious about that, that's their business.


Well put. u_u *golf claps*


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 26, 2022)

@redhusky : this isn’t exactly what I ment, but I leave it at it. No intention of fuelling a fire.


----------



## DesecratedFlame (Dec 26, 2022)

furrypile said:


> You literally have several people here replying to you with accounts that are both old and new'ish, people who have more posts than just in FP related threads, yet you're still on this weird ass train of thought that this is some sort of marketing thing.
> 
> For crying out loud there's people here with accounts that are years old and 18K+ posts, if you think that's one of my alts then boy you must think i'm playing the longest game in existence.
> 
> ...


No, I think a few of you are using your main accounts too, but you are also mixing in newly made alts to make it seem more popular than it really is.



FitzOblong said:


> You are free to believe what you want. You don’t have to go there, and honestly, it doesn’t really matter anyways. FAF days are counted no matter what… go where you want to afterwards.


I just recognize a hustle when I see it. I am just pointing it out so more gullible people don't get taken by surprise.

If there was nothing to what I am saying it, you would have just ignored it instead pushing back so fervently and desperately.


----------



## DesecratedFlame (Dec 26, 2022)

Some Sergal said:


> Oh, damn, what have I missed? I will say that, for the record, I came here from FurryPile and do have a bias towards it, but I am not here to recruit.


Sure, you didn't. At least you were honest enough to admit that you came here from there (proving my point).

Honestly, you (general you) would have just been better off coming here and being honest without throwing shade at other sites.  

Sort of like:

"Hey, we hear this forum is closing in favor of a Discord. If you want to stick with the forum experience rather than Discord (like we do), then why not try out our forums Here ({insert link}. We see that some other options have been mentioned, but we think you would love ours too.  Here's what our forums off:

1. Bullet 
2. Point
3. List 
4. of
5. Benefits

We hope to see you there. If you have any questions then just let me know."

Being honest, upfront, and open would have been a lot more reassuring and less concerning.  Instead, someone opened an account named after the forum and immediately starting trying to cast shade on others, sending up all sorts of red flags left, right, and center. The cats already out of the bag on this one.


----------



## ben909 (Dec 26, 2022)

what why is making advertisement accounts so suspicious?


----------



## Punji (Dec 26, 2022)

I like it so far, and I certainly didn't create my account to advertise anything.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 26, 2022)

Paranoia seriously be eatin' at some of y'all.


----------



## ben909 (Dec 26, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Paranoia seriously be eatin' at some of y'all.


"paranoia also has not remembered to remove 1 point from the score after eating prey"


----------



## furrypile (Dec 26, 2022)

DesecratedFlame said:


> Sure, you didn't. At least you were honest enough to admit that you came here from there (proving my point).
> 
> Honestly, you (general you) would have just been better off coming here and being honest without throwing shade at other sites.
> 
> ...


No, I didn't join the forums and immediately started trying to cast shade on others. You literally only see and believe what you want to, I posted several posts calmly plugging our community until someone was talking about a forum that would've literally been the worst option to join because they farm all sorts of user information they should never have.

Just because I own my own community doesn't mean I can't warn people about that, i'm not some sort of business, i'm a person who hosts a forum. I don't have some weird ass financial motive or am looking for clout.

In all honesty, you specifically, please don't ever set foot on FP because I can already tell you're not gonna last long before being perma'd.

Obviously people here that talk good about FP have accounts on FP. Do you really need a disclaimer for that or can you figure out that if people talk about a certain place and it's features they probably wouldn't know about those things without actually being a member of it?

And for the record, I did make that post you are talking about, but of course you're conveniently going to pretend that I didn't.


			https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/furrypile-welcomes-you-with-welcoming-arms.1682799/#post-7384495


----------



## Some Sergal (Dec 26, 2022)

DesecratedFlame said:


> Sure, you didn't. At least you were honest enough to admit that you came here from there (proving my point).
> 
> Honestly, you (general you) would have just been better off coming here and being honest without throwing shade at other sites.
> 
> ...


If you're going to quote me and then trash me, at least get it straight whose messages are whose; the example you gave after quoting my post was not one made by me. And if you remotely knew who I am, if you even read any of my posts in other threads, you would know that never once have I dolled out FurryPile's name without active relevance to something someone said, and that I have done nothing but try to be nice to everyone on this site and be their friend.

And here's someone who quotes my post, and proceeds to trash me and out me as a "recruiter", providing an example post that wasn't even by me. You come off as not caring who I am; you are here to trash all FurryPile members upon making any connection. You are not helping the situation.


----------



## DesecratedFlame (Dec 26, 2022)

furrypile said:


> until someone was talking about a forum that would've literally been the worst option to join because they farm all sorts of user information they should never have.


"until someone suggested using anything other than my site"

Yeah, that's the point.  It's sus as hell.



TyraWadman said:


> Paranoia seriously be eatin' at some of y'all.


Common sense and caution is not paranoia. And considering the amount of cons on the internet and the big target furries usually have painted on their backs, a little paranoia wouldn't hurt anyway.


Some Sergal said:


> If you're going to quote me and then trash me


What do you think "you (general you)" means, kiddo? If you are going to get butt hurt, maybe stop and think first. "General you" basically means more than one person, or a group of people. In this case, the collection of people shilling for FurryPile, NOT just you - personally.



Some Sergal said:


> You come off as not caring who I am


Because I don't.


----------



## furrypile (Dec 26, 2022)

DesecratedFlame said:


> "until someone suggested using anything other than my site"
> 
> Yeah, that's the point.  It's sus as hell.
> 
> ...


No, it's not sus what so ever. If you were on my side of things and you knew another community (dead or still running doesn't matter) was actively stealing people's personal information you'd be the weird one for not pointing that out.

Also this is a con now? Damn, running an internet con for over 15 years has to be some sort of record. What exactly is the con here? Please enlighten me.

And again, keep being toxic with your snide ass remarks, you're not welcome over at FP and I will no longer be responding to any of your messages.


----------



## DesecratedFlame (Dec 26, 2022)

furrypile said:


> No, it's not sus what so ever. If you were on my side of things and you knew another community (dead or still running doesn't matter) was actively stealing people's personal information you'd be the weird one for not pointing that out.


When you are trying to trash other alternatives while trying to huck your own offering in the faces of everyone, it comes across as incredibly self-serving and calls into question your integrity and trustworthiness.



furrypile said:


> you're not welcome over at FP


LOL, because I have made it seem like I was so desperate to head over there, right?  Like I was just lining up at your door, right?

This comment just proves my initial point that you were do this for selfish financial reasons *OR FOR CLOUT*. Your feeble attempt and trying to seem like you have some power over me just locks in that you are doing this all for the supposed clout.  You want to be "the guy/gal" that runs "THE" internet forum for furries.  It's 100% clear now that this just a power trip for you.



furrypile said:


> I will no longer be responding to any of your messages.


Promise?  Somehow, I doubt it.


----------



## Some Sergal (Dec 26, 2022)

So you're going to generalize people and not criticize them individually? I have done nothing to deserve your attack, and resent it. You are clearly a toxic and very narrow-minded individual. I would rest my case that you don't care, but clearly you DO, otherwise you wouldn't be mindlessly bashing people like this. Nobody needs this. At the end of the day, you're the one being unnecessarily rude with someone you literally don't know, and DESPITE not knowing, you throw under the bus anyway while not even bothering to fact check.

TL;DR - Get your shit together, man. I feel obligated to shorten and dumb it down, because clearly you have problems processing or reading.


----------



## DesecratedFlame (Dec 26, 2022)

Some Sergal said:


> So you're going to generalize people and not criticize them individually?


When you are all arguing the same point, and shilling the same site, while hijacking someone else's thread for a different site?  Yes.



Some Sergal said:


> -You are clearly a toxic and very narrow-minded individual.
> -you're the one being unnecessarily rude
> -I feel obligated to shorten and dumb it down, because clearly you have problems processing or reading.


Christ, you don't even see the irony or hypocrisy of your own post, do you? LMAO


----------



## Some Sergal (Dec 26, 2022)

*Hijacking someone else's thread for another site...*

I'm sorry. I got an honest laugh at that. Did you *really *just bitch and moan that people are "hijacking" a thread _about finding new forums_, because people are _talking about another forum on it_? Get a load of this funny sack of ass. I'm sorry that we're not discussing whatever forum you _do _want to see discussed here. Whatever forum you're trying to defend and be some shining knight to, you're _not_ doing it any favors by being a narrow-minded little bitch about it and fucking _crying _that people are talking about something else.

Clearly you don't see the irony or the hypocrisy of the very shit you're shoveling, do you? _Wah, people aren't talking about whatever forum I want - I know, let's start bashing them, because they're not ALLOWED to discuss their own forum on a thread *about finding other forums.*_

Jesus christ. I'm not going to indulge in this nonsense any further. You've already thoroughly trashed yourself despite trying to trash others, and no one is going to take you seriously now. Let alone me, because I can't stop laughing at the fact you really just bitched about us "hijacking" a thread literally about discussing other forums to this one. God, you can't be that ignorant, but it's funny as fuck that you are. Goodbye, enjoy being everyone's jester.


----------



## DesecratedFlame (Dec 26, 2022)

Some Sergal said:


> *Hijacking someone else's thread for another site...*
> 
> I'm sorry. I got an honest laugh at that. Did you *really *just bitch and moan that people are "hijacking" a thread _about finding new forums_, because people are _talking about another forum on it_? Get a load of this funny sack of ass. I'm sorry that we're not discussing whatever forum you _do _want to see discussed here. Whatever forum you're trying to defend and be some shining knight to, you're _not_ doing it any favors by being a narrow-minded little bitch about it and fucking _crying _that people are talking about something else.


Try reading the first post, kiddo:


Chaosmasterdelta said:


> There is a furry forum that is similar to faf that is an option for moving to. It currently has very little to no activity, but that might change if enough faf members move to it. Check it out and see if you would like it there.
> 
> Link:  https://phoenix.corvidae.org/


This isn't a thread for discussing whatever alternative you like.  This guy made his own thread for his own suggestion, just like you and your cronies did for furry pile. Then you came in and tried to hijack his thread.  Maybe you (some sergal) should do some of that fact-checking you like to accuse others of not doing.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 26, 2022)

DesecratedFlame said:


> Common sense and caution is not paranoia. And considering the amount of cons on the internet and the big target furries usually have painted on their backs, a little paranoia wouldn't hurt anyway.


Healthy skepticism and rational problem solving is always encouraged.
Making baseless accusations on a forum that already allowed people to network/promote their social platforms/links prior to its closing, is another.
Not to mention thinking the forums is closing down based on a thread when it's been on the to-do list for months...


----------



## DesecratedFlame (Dec 26, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Healthy skepticism and rational problem solving is always encouraged.
> Making baseless accusations on a forum that already allowed people to network/promote their social platforms/links prior to its closing, is another.
> Not to mention thinking the forums is closing down based on a thread when it's been on the to-do list for months...


Where was this publicly mentioned months ago?  I am clearly skeptical, but I am also not opposed to changing my view when presented with new information.  If you can show me where it was publicly mentioned months ago (something with a date please), it would go a long way in changing my perception of this closure.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 26, 2022)

DesecratedFlame said:


> Where was this publicly mentioned months ago?  I am clearly skeptical, but I am also not opposed to changing my view when presented with new information.  If you can show me where it was publicly mentioned months ago (something with a date please), it would go a long way in changing my perception of this closure.



As far as I'm aware of, there was no announcement for its development, just the recent one, and I'm not sure why it would be necessary to post about it months in advance. 

As Luffy had already mentioned it's been ongoing for months and I myself witnessed its development. I even cleared people from FA from my friends list thinking it would happen MUCH sooner but... then it didn't. XD 

 And if that isn't enough, there's been a telegram group going for _*years*_ with zero complaints. I'm just glad they didn't settle for telegram because that would be ugly and wouldn't be able implement different channels within the same group.


----------



## DesecratedFlame (Dec 26, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> As far as I'm aware of, there was no announcement for its development, just the recent one, and* I'm not sure why it would be necessary to post about it months in advance*.


See:


TyraWadman said:


> Not to mention thinking the forums is closing down based on a thread when_* it's been on the to-do list for months...*_


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 26, 2022)

DesecratedFlame said:


> See:


You gonna finish replying to the other half?

I'm not worried if you don't change your mind btw. Just remember you answered that post about paranoia all on your own. XD


----------



## DesecratedFlame (Dec 26, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> You gonna finish replying to the other half?
> 
> I'm not worried if you don't change your mind btw. Just remember you answered that post about paranoia all on your own. XD


Which part?  About someone just saying it after the fact with no hard evidence? Sadly, in the real world people tell fibs, so without evidence, I have no way of verifying the validity of your claim that it has been on the docket for months.

Or the bit about telegram?  I mean, I have no intention of joining the Discord either, so it being a Discord, Telegram, or IRC is all the same to me.  Well, maybe I would have joined an IRC room.


----------



## ArielMT (Dec 26, 2022)

redhusky said:


> Not a good sign!
> Who's running it then!?



I was hesitant to post here again, but this is a valid question, and it deserves a straight answer.

Carenath as sysadmin, but he hasn't needed to do anything but keep it online.
And me as forum admin, but I haven't needed to do anything but keep spammers from taking it over.

There hasn't been much to do to a forum quiet as the dead except check in periodically to make sure we don't start hocking Russian mail-order brides refinancing their mortgages with tactical flashlights.  I've been checking in near-daily, and I know some of our mods have been checking in surprisingly frequently for its low level of activity.

I think it's pretty easy to forget who's moderating an almost-dead forum.  At the same time, I recognize how that's also a bad look.

If y'all decide to make our forum active again, we'll of course welcome you, but I'm not about to beg.


----------



## furrypile (Dec 26, 2022)

ArielMT said:


> I was hesitant to post here again, but this is a valid question, and it deserves a straight answer.
> 
> Carenath as sysadmin, but he hasn't needed to do anything but keep it online.
> And me as forum admin, but I haven't needed to do anything but keep spammers from taking it over.
> ...


You have some pretty recent activity now! Seems like you guys gained an influx of new members as well :3.
I'm glad to see that some of the other communities are becoming active again. 
Forums might be a dieing breed  but we should try to keep them going for as long as possible in my eyes.

As for those mail order brides. Are you sure they're not furries?


----------



## redhusky (Dec 26, 2022)

ArielMT said:


> *I was hesitant to post here again, but this is a valid question, and it deserves a straight answer.*
> 
> Carenath as sysadmin, but he hasn't needed to do anything but keep it online.
> And me as forum admin, but I haven't needed to do anything but keep spammers from taking it over.
> ...


It's all good. No one running the place is indeed an issue espceailly if there is an activity spike. But at least we know there is someone there, yes?


----------



## ArielMT (Dec 26, 2022)

redhusky said:


> It's all good. No one running the place is indeed an issue espceailly if there is an activity spike. But at least we know there is someone there, yes?



Yes.

And that the someone isn't registering accounts on other forums with the specific and directed aim of hocking that someone's own forum.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 26, 2022)

ArielMT said:


> Yes.
> 
> *And that the someone isn't registering accounts on other forums with the specific and directed aim of hocking that someone's own forum.*


That's good to hear!


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 26, 2022)

DesecratedFlame said:


> Which part?  About someone just saying it after the fact with no hard evidence? Sadly, in the real world people tell fibs, so without evidence, I have no way of verifying the validity of your claim that it has been on the docket for months.



Have you tried opening a support ticket and asking the Directors...directly? 

It would be a breach of the NDA to just go posting screenshots of when the development started, so opening a ticket to get an answer from them directly is your best bet.
Assuming you care enough to want to know.


----------



## DesecratedFlame (Dec 27, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Have you tried opening a support ticket and asking the Directors...directly?


I am not the one that made the claim, so the burden of proof is not on me.

I am just asking for evidence to support a claim that was made by someone else.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 27, 2022)

DesecratedFlame said:


> I am not the one that made the claim, so the burden of proof is not on me.
> 
> I am just asking for evidence to support a claim that was made by someone else.



Oh hey! It actually has a date right on the discord guidelines page! 
July 1'st 2022! 
... lemme just find that website for the screenshot real quick


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 27, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Oh hey! It actually has a date right on the discord guidelines page!
> July 1'st 2022!
> ... lemme just find that website for the screenshot real quick











						discord
					

Image discord hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				



There. I keep forgetting the name of the website.


----------



## DesecratedFlame (Dec 27, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Oh hey! It actually has a date right on the discord guidelines page!
> July 1'st 2022!
> ... lemme just find that website for the screenshot real quick


Going to need a publicly accessible link, please, not an easily editable jpeg.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 27, 2022)

DesecratedFlame said:


> Going to need a publicly accessible link, please, not an easily editable jpeg


If you're paranoid I've gone and modified the screenshot then the only alternative is joining the public discord when it goes live. The timestamps will still be there.


----------



## DesecratedFlame (Dec 27, 2022)

Since as you can see, it is trivial to alter the image:



TyraWadman said:


> If you're paranoid I've gone and modified the screenshot then the only alternative is joining the public discord when it goes live. The timestamps will still be there.


Editing it is trivial:


https://imgur.com/a/QDYMs43

{disclaimer: this image has been edited to illustrate a point about the reliability of pictures as evidence}

Took me less that 10s to do this one.

It is not reliable evidence.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 27, 2022)

DesecratedFlame said:


> Since as you can see, it is trivial to alter the image:
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



And if you don't believe the screenshot that's fine. It'll be live in the new year and if you really care, you can see the timestamps in person for yourself. If you choose not to, then it clearly never mattered. :]


----------



## DesecratedFlame (Dec 27, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> And if you don't believe the screenshot that's fine. It'll be live in the new year and if you really care, you can see the timestamps in person for yourself. If you choose not to, then it clearly never mattered. :]


No, it's on you, not me.  It is not paranoia or just not wanting to know.  It is called healthy skepticism.  Think back to your freshman year of college, in your composition class when they were teaching you about persuasive papers/speeches, burden of proof, and reliable sources.  My edited image proves why images are notoriously unreliable as evidence.

You don't get to make a claim, not be able to back it up, then claim victory when the other person can't "prove you wrong."  That is not how logic works.


----------



## Pygmepatl (Dec 27, 2022)

Nothing is real. End of discussion.


----------



## Some Sergal (Dec 27, 2022)

Pygmepatl said:


> Nothing is real. End of discussion.


The Matrix has you...


----------



## DesecratedFlame (Dec 27, 2022)

Pygmepatl said:


> Nothing is real. End of discussion.


I have been on furry sites for too long. At a passing glance, I thought that flared chair arm was something else entirely.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 27, 2022)

DesecratedFlame said:


> No, it's on you, not me.  It is not paranoia or just not wanting to know.  It is called healthy skepticism.  Think back to your freshman year of college, in your composition class when they were teaching you about persuasive papers/speeches, burden of proof, and reliable sources.  My edited image proves why images are notoriously unreliable as evidence.
> 
> You don't get to make a claim, not be able to back it up, then claim victory when the other person can't "prove you wrong."  That is not how logic works.


Right. You can cite your source but if the professor refuses to look at the source and verify it and claims it isn't a reliable source, that's whack. XD

I can't physically bring an app onto FAF. Linking to the message directly will force you to sign into discord and join the server (which you've made clear you don't want to do). If you don't want to, then that's fine. The rest of the community will keep on keepin' on.


----------



## DesecratedFlame (Dec 27, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Right. You can cite your source but if the professor refuses to look at the source and verify it and claims it isn't a reliable source, that's whack. XD
> 
> I can't physically bring an app onto FAF. Linking to the message directly will force you to sign into discord and join the server (which you've made clear you don't want to do). If you don't want to, then that's fine. The rest of the community will keep on keepin' on.


There is no link to the discord until next month, and there is no way of confirming that the Discord and Forum weren't originally slated to run concurrently.  

So what you have suggested as evidence is a link that doesn't even exist yet, and an image that I already proved could be easily edited in seconds.  These are not reliable sources.

Like I said before, I am not unreasonable, and I am not opposed to changing my views when new (and reliable) evidence is produced, which you have not done. If you believe everything anyone says online without proof, you are in for a bad time.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 27, 2022)

DesecratedFlame said:


> There is no link to the discord until next month, and there is no way of confirming that the Discord and Forum weren't originally slated to run concurrently.
> 
> So what you have suggested as evidence is a link that doesn't even exist yet, and an image that I already proved could be easily edited in seconds.  These are not reliable sources.
> 
> Like I said before, I am not unreasonable, and I am not opposed to changing my views when new (and reliable) evidence is produced, which you have not done. If you believe everything anyone says online without proof, you are in for a bad time.



If only that same logic was used for people who cried wolf.
Lots of people will believe something a friend/stranger said with no proof/context and then try to cause drama.


----------



## DesecratedFlame (Dec 27, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> If only that same logic was used for people who cried wolf.
> Lots of people will believe something a friend/stranger said with no proof/context and then try to cause drama.


Well, yeah, it is called trust in the case of friends or well-known persons. Remember the Ethos, Pathos, and Logos part of persuasive speeches. They have earned that trust.  That's not to say that you won't be swayed away from their stance give proper evidence to the contrary. And if they cry wolf enough, it absolutely will erode the trust you have in them.

For strangers, it is a survival instinct. If a stranger tells you there is a bear in a cave waiting to eat your face, you are likely going to give them the benefit of doubt because you don't want your face eaten. And again, if they cry wolf enough then people will stop believing them. It is even easier to erode trust in strangers than someone you trust.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 27, 2022)

Stop taking yourself so seriously.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 27, 2022)

This thread is *fire*.
*DUMPSTER fire.*


----------



## ben909 (Dec 27, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> This thread is *fire*.
> *DUMPSTER fire.*


----------

